# Losing tufts of hair



## Nikkix3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Our 7 year old golden retriever/yellow lab mix is losing tufts of hair. She does shed normally. Yesterday I was looking at her laying on the floor and noticed thick tufts of hair that looked longer than the rest, I ran my hand over her and grabbed the tufts (gently)and they pull right out. I got the shedder blade and gave her a thorough brushing, and than a good bath. She is scratching a lot lately (on her belly). I checked for fleas and see nothing. I have 2 other dogs and checked both of them also...nothing. She is the only one of the 3 that is losing hair, and scratching. I thought it was just because her hair brushing has been over looked for awhile (working too much). But if she was just brushed and bathed yesterday...why the loose tufts again today. She has no bald spots and no red marks.....Im at a loss.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont know where you are located, but here fall "blow" of coat has started...
Here's Meiks beginning of the "blow" this was in less than half an hour and its just going to get worse over the next month or so.
Even with regular brushing, I can expect to pull this much if not more off of him.









However, I would keep an eye on it, and if it continues to alarm you perhaps a vet call would ease your mind.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

If no fleas no what you can see might be whats under the skin mites.

Like Labradors they do molt alot especially in very hot weather.

Has the skin gone hard or scabbie then get checked out with a vet, they can take skin scrapping see for mites ect.

Then again might be dog shampoo. Might need change to a senstive skin dog shampoo. It could be anything

Troy went bald once under her under carriage found down to her hormones.

in balance. All she need then was a course of tablets.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

it sounds like the coat needs to be blown out. you need to take the dog to a groomer who can blow out the hair with a high velosity dryer. you wont do much good with one bath and one brushing


----------



## valleyview1955 (Aug 7, 2007)

When I see a dog blow their coat in an unusual manner here are the questions I ask:

what do you feed your dog? (many foods will cause a dog to lose their fur.)
Have you had the thyroid checked? (make the appt. in the evening for the blood draw)
Have you started using a different cleaner on the carpets/floors?
Are you giving them "treats" that they may have a reaction to?
How often are you bathing your dog?
When was the last time you switched your food? Has the dog been on one brand of food for many years?

-Adrienne


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

valleyview1955 said:


> When I see a dog blow their coat in an unusual manner here are the questions I ask:
> 
> what do you feed your dog? (many foods will cause a dog to lose their fur.)


 Raw and or Orijen


> Have you had the thyroid checked? (make the appt. in the evening for the blood draw)


 Yup, tested normal


> Have you started using a different cleaner on the carpets/floors?


 Nope but very glad you brought that up, I had never thought of it before.


> Are you giving them "treats" that they may have a reaction to?


Nope.


> How often are you bathing your dog?


 Very little, I dont like over batheing.


> When was the last time you switched your food? Has the dog been on one brand of food for many years?


Its been a while.
-Adrienne[/QUOTE]

My point is some breeds are prone to blowing coat, most double coated breeds actually. But I agree, there are many other things that you should look into especially if it seems odd.

The oddest blow we had was when I neglected to brush for a while, he was losing clumps. A few trips to the groomer fixed that up.


----------

